# Advice Please on the Step Microswitch.



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a problem with the step micro switch. The warning buzzer stopped working so reading the various postings I investigated and was prepared for a faulty earth etc.
However it appears though that the micro switch has come free (broken) from the motor housing cover and and is loose being able to twist or push back into the motor housing..
Can anyone advise how the microswitch was originally fixed / held in place as I'll need to reattach it somehow.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step buzzer*

The switch is basically a car door courtesy light switch & is held to the motor casing with a pop rivet. The earth wire is also on the same rivet which is alloy & corrodes away. Hence loose switch & no earth.
A good clean up, new connector & screw instead of the rivet & maybe should be again.

Regards.
Barrie


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Barrie.
Think mine might have received a little attention sometime in the past as I've just seen a similar switch on ebay.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've now removed the micro-switch. It had been mounted in the plastic motor cover and broken free leaving a hole in the cover. I think that it might also have had a bad connection to the earth wire.
Anyway I've remounted it on a small aluminum plate attached to the motor housing and cover and all is working correctly at present.
Many Thanks


----------

